
Announcing Dex, an Open Source OIDC Identity Provider from CoreOS - tehsuck
https://coreos.com/blog/announcing-dex/
======
neumino
I like how CoreOs folks take each painful thing to do, and come up with a
simple to use solution. This should save people (and me) quite some time.

~~~
philips
Thank you. OIDC and OAUTH 2.0 are non-trivial protocols to get right. But, the
opportunity is having a federated set of standards that web infrastructure can
use. I think the best parts are: 1) being able to chain identities in a
reasonable way 2) not requiring a database hit on every identity assertion and
relying on crypto instead.

------
hokutosei
thank you so much coreOS. this might give me the identity solution. will give
it a spin this weekend

